# [SOLVED][PORTAGE] błąd RUNPATH/RPATH podczas instalacji vte

## doman

Czesc wszystkim na forum  :Smile: 

Od ok miesiąca mam następujący problem, na którego rozwiązanie nie znalazłem narazie odpowiedzi:

```
make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/vte-0.11.18/work/vte-0.11.18'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/vte-0.11.18/work/vte-0.11.18'

man:

prepallstrip:

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

   /usr/bin/vte

   /usr/lib/vte/iso8859mode

   /usr/lib/vte/slowcat

   /usr/lib/vte/nativeecho

   /usr/lib/vte/vterdb

   /usr/lib/vte/utf8echo

   /usr/lib/vte/utf8mode

   /usr/lib/vte/interpret

   /usr/lib/libvte.so.4.4.0

   /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/vtemodule.so

   /usr/libexec/gnome-pty-helper

removing executable bit: /usr/lib/libvte.la

QA Notice: the following files contain insecure RUNPATH's

 Please file a bug about this at http://bugs.gentoo.org/

 For more information on this issue, kindly review:

 http://bugs.gentoo.org/81745

/var/tmp/portage/vte-0.11.18/image//usr/lib usr/bin/vte

/var/tmp/portage/vte-0.11.18/image//usr/lib usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/vtemodule.so

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/vte-0.11.18 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_install

!!! Aborting due to serious QA concerns with RUNPATH/RPATH

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Paczka to zależność od paczek Gnome'a; jest tak z każdą dostępną wersją vte w Portage  :Sad: 

Każda aktualizacja systemu zatrzymuje się na tej paczce, podobnie revdep-rebuild :/

Błąd zgłoszony na bugzilli - jeden developer napisał, że "to coś z autoconf", ale wiele mi to nie wyjaśniło; inna osoba zgłaszająca ten sam błąd napisał, że wystarczy zemergować autoconf 2.13, ale to równiez nie pomogło; zrobiłem nawet emerge -e system, ale też lipa ;(

dane:

```

Gentoo ~ # emerge vte -pv

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/vte-0.11.18  USE="python -debug -doc" 0 kB

Gentoo ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre4-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r2, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig candy ccache distlocks fixpackages moo sandbox sfperms strict userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/ http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl/ http://src.gentoo.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-s -z -combreloc"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext X aac alsa apm avi bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cups directfb emboss encode ffmpeg firefox flac flash gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib jack java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal ldap mmx mp3 mpeg mpg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam perl png python qt quicktime sse truetype type1-fonts unicode v4l vorbis win32codecs xmms xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS
```

Nie mam najmniejszego pojęcia co robić   :Rolling Eyes: 

Proszę o rady/pomoc  :Smile: Last edited by doman on Sun Mar 12, 2006 9:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szolek

Chciał pomocy to trza ponzarzekać.

1. ~x86 - sam to wybrałeś.

2. -mfpmath=sse - mało znaczące ale to jest ujęte w -march=athlon-xp.

3. FEATURES - dużo tego. Czy napewno wiesz po co ci co potrzebne.

4. LDFLAGS - niektóre porgramy nie działają przekompilowane z LDFLAGS (np gstreamer zależność amarok'a) a nawet nie chcą się przekompilować.

----------

## doman

 *szolek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. -mfpmath=sse - mało znaczące ale to jest ujęte w -march=athlon-xp.
> 
> 

 

ok, już zmieniłem

 *Quote:*   

> 3. FEATURES - dużo tego. Czy napewno wiesz po co ci co potrzebne.

 

Z większości z nich korzystam od początku, a jeśli już jakąś zmienie to od razu robię 'emerge -uDN world'

Zresztą dość dawno nic w nich nie zmieniałem

 *Quote:*   

> 4. LDFLAGS - niektóre porgramy nie działają przekompilowane z LDFLAGS (np gstreamer zależność amarok'a) a nawet nie chcą się przekompilować.

 

bez LDFLAGS błąd jest dokładnie ten sam

----------

## szolek

A jak z wcześniejszymi wersjami. Jeśli się dobrze kompilują proponuje zamaskować tą wersje.

----------

## doman

Heh, sęk w tym, że to występuje na każdej  wersji vte; o czym zresztą wspomniałem w pierwszym poście  :Razz: 

Gdyby inne się kompilowały, nie zawracałbym wam głowy  :Wink: 

----------

## Insenic

 *szolek wrote:*   

> 1. ~x86 - sam to wybrałeś.

 

A co tu jest złego?

----------

## szolek

Pokusiłem się u siebie emergnąć ten program i wynik:

```

>>> x11-libs/vte-0.11.16-r1 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

i moje info:

```
Portage 2.1_pre5-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-ck8-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-ck8-r2 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -s"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.roedu.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.ITDNet.net/gentoo http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-z,now"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext X apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt cups emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww logrotate mad mikmod mmx mmxext motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pdflib perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline sdl spell sse ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis xml xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS

```

@ Insenic: A tu nic złego jak się wie co robi. Testing to testing i dobrze jak działa stabilnie, bo . Kiedyś sam to dodałem w sumie z lenistwa. Plik package.keywords zpuchł do takiego stopnia że nie chciało mi się w nim już grzebać. Niestety jakiś czas temu stwierdziłem że nie jestem w stanie na tym wszystkim panować (u mnie jakieś 336 pakietów).

----------

## doman

szolek: to, że tobie paczka się instaluje nie ma nic do rzeczy  :Razz: 

na bugzille ten błąd zgłosiły też osoby, które używają, tak jak ty, całość w x86

ponadto, developer powiedział, że to jest błąd autoconfa, a nie samej paczki

poza tym, wciąż nie wiem co robić  :Sad: 

Do wszystkich tego typu błędów, wczoraj wieczorem na bugzilli napisano:

 *Quote:*   

> The next ~arch portage revision will auto repair evil rpaths and not bail. 
> 
> Maintainers should still fix the packages they maintain as portage will only
> 
> die
> ...

 

nie do końca rozumiem co tu jest napisane, ale czekam na nowe portage  :Wink: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *szolek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6
> ```
> ...

 

Czy ktoś wie dlaczego są te 2.13 i 2.59-r6. Czy to znaczy że są dwie wersje w systemie czy jak?

 *doman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7
> ```
> ...

 

masz jeden numerek większy, czyli chyba nie ten autoconf

----------

## Insenic

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Czy to znaczy że są dwie wersje w systemie czy jak?

 

Tak

----------

## doman

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *doman wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Taki jest teraz w Portage, ale z 2.59-r6 też już próbowałem

żeby uprzedzić pytania powiem, że z różnymi wersjami libtool i automake również próbowałem

----------

## doman

Portage od wersji 2.1_pre6 samo rozwiązuje problemy z rpath  :Smile: 

daję solved

----------

